# Guess the Score Friday March 4th @ Blazers



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

And so our west coast trip already on a losing streak begins:

<center>







vs.








<center>

10:00 PM, Rose Garden Arena
*TV*: WB4 *Radio*: WIBC</center>

*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Pacers_:





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Dale Davis/Jeff Foster

_Blazers_:





































Sebastian Telfair/Damon Stoudamirel/Darius Miles/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Joel Przybilla

Pacers 89
Blazers 86

Pacers Leading Scorer- Stephen Jackson (21)

Blazers Leading Scorer- Damon Stoudamire (18)


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Just read on indystar that Dale Davis will be starting in the place of JO tonight, I like this move.

http://www.indystar.com/articles/9/226785-4039-094.html


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 91
Blazers- 89


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Just read on indystar that Dale Davis will be starting in the place of JO tonight, I like this move.
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/articles/9/226785-4039-094.html


Thanks for telling me. I fixed it. I don't really like Dale starting, but let's see how long he can go and how much he can provide during the process.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Thanks for telling me. I fixed it. I don't really like Dale starting, but let's see how long he can go and how much he can provide during the process.


Hey no problem. I like this move because it lets Dale come in and really feel at home. Plus I just love Dale anyways, and I'm sure a lot of Pacer fans will be pleased to see Dale out there at the start of the game. Let's give him a chance to prove what he's gonna be able to give us.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

92 - 88 Pacers

Honestly if we don't win this game, we can kiss the playoffs goodbye.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

91-75 Blazers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Honestly if we don't win this game, we can kiss the playoffs goodbye.


It's going to be very hard to win this game without Jermaine.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Keep in mind the Blazers just fired their coach and are using a guy with no NBA head coaching experience as the coach. Also plan to be playing our rookies a fair amount from my understanding. This game is definately within reach for ya, though obviously I hope otherwise.

I believe the starting lineup is going to be Pryzbilla, Abdur-Rahim, Miles, Stoudamire and Telfair. Patterson was put on the IR yesterday and I'm hearing that Randolph is sitting this one out (though not positive).

Either way, hope its a good game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> Keep in mind the Blazers just fired their coach and are using a guy with no NBA head coaching experience as the coach. Also plan to be playing our rookies a fair amount from my understanding. This game is definately within reach for ya, though obviously I hope otherwise.
> 
> I believe the starting lineup is going to be Pryzbilla, Abdur-Rahim, Miles, Stoudamire and Telfair. Patterson was put on the IR yesterday and I'm hearing that Randolph is sitting this one out (though not positive).
> 
> Either way, hope its a good game.


Thanks for the starting lineups! I don't know much about the Blazers, so I just used their lineups from the last game. This is also the latest a Pacers game has been all year, with the exception of one with the Clippers, I think.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Dale Davis starting!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Fred Jones starting at PG, hell yes, I've been saying to do that all along.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DD rejects Przybilla! Who then rejects Jackson leading to a Miles dunk.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes! Reggie's being aggressive this game.

2-2 with 10 minutes to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DD hustling! He missed his jumpshot, but almost got it back twice, including jumping on the floor.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Al Albert says "Theres Dale Davis's first shot as a Pacer."

Guess he forgot about the hundreds/thousands of shots Davis had in the nineties.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is a fast-paced game, exactly what we need.

9-8 Indy with 7:30 to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Przybilla's like Bill Russel down there.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie is 12 points away from passing Patrick Ewing on the all-time list of scoring. Would've been good had he done it against the Knicks.

14-13 Blazers with 5:40 left in the 1st


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I have a feeling that our defense it going to go back to being awful without JO.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster and DD both hustling a lot. They make a good combo.

15-14 Indy with 4 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Al, "Jackson, who was high last night..." :biggrin: 

And then Miles gets a windmill


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How did Ratliff make that?

20-17 Blazers with 2:22 left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

A nice pass by AJ. What did I just say? I think it's true. Gill airballs the buzzer beater, but Pollard tips it in. It doens't count.

Tied at 24 at the end of the 1st quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can't believe we're outrebounding a team. Maybe Dale should be starting...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere is getting a lot of good shots tonight, but he's driving instead of shooting.

26-24 Pacers with 10:23 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere for 3!

29-28 Indy with 9:30 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere again! He has ten points.

33-30 Indy with 8:20 left. If only we had a Przybilla on our team, we'd be killing this game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How was that not a shot clock violation? The buzzer sounded and neither team had control of the ball. Telfair hits.

33-32 Pacers with 7 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

37-34 Pacers with 5:20 left in the half


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Sweet, sweet pass from Jackson, too bad Foster couldn't convert.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What a tip-in by Freddie Jones! That was some matrix ****.

Freddie had his high-school number retired at his high school today.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Who was that Freddie dunked over? That was awesome!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow! That was over/around Ratliff. I love having Freddie on our team. Eat your heart out Oregon!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can understand a blocking foul, but how does elbowing someone get them a foul?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

46-45 Blazers with under 2 minutes to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax almost dunked over Przybilla, but missed.

48-45 Blazers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere with some nice moves which included a behind the back to Freddie for a 3. We need to play Portland more often.

50-48 Blazers with 40 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

54-48 Blazers at the end of the half. Our offense is okay although we could use more passing, but our defense is horrible.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I thought James Jones has a better shot than he's been showing lately.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I thought James Jones has a better shot than he's been showing lately.


Give him starter's minutes and he'll get better. When he was starting earlier this year, he was playing great.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Didn't they already show this Freddie hot seat edition?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fastbreak Points- 17-0 Blazers :sour:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dale Davis finally dunks, too bad it doesn't count. Double D going to the line for FT's. Davis makes his 2nd FT and scores as a Pacer for the first time since 2000.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Al Albert - "Davis was the 13th pick in 1*8*91.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Przybilla rejects both Foster and DD followed by a Damon shot.

56-49 Blazers with 9:40 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie ties Patrick Ewing!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Double D with a nice rejection.

59-54 Blazers with 8:29 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a jumper to get #13 all-time. That may be where he continues to stay for the rest of his career, because he needs another 300+ to pass Jerry West.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why is Reggie retiring again?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3 to get his 20th point and bring us to within 3 points.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Why is Reggie retiring again?


Seriously, if he can still have 20 points games, he shouldn't retire.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits a 3 to tie it at 69.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

73-69 Indy with 3:22 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I beat the clock in 0 seconds this time!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

75-74 Indy with 1:27 to go in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Johnson with a horrible defensive play and Telfair hits. 

78-76 Blazers at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill hits! Nice prediction, Quinn.

80-79 Blazers with under 11 minutes to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Anthony Johnson has the worst quickness I've ever seen. He's so slow when he starts running. Of course, he then hits.

83-82 Indy with under 10 minutes to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

James Jones has that stupid Austin Croshere fake and drive to the center then pass move. NEVER LEARN ANYTHING FROM CROSHERE.

84-83 Blazers with 8:42 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster hits an 18 footer! Eddie Gill misses a layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Przybilla is an enforcer down there! We've missed like 5 dunks because of him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard hits an 18 footer to give us an 87-85 lead with under 6 minutes to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie drains a 3 and just smiles. :biggrin: Freddie hits and the foul.

92-85 Pacers with 5 minutes to go. Hold on!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow. Dale can still jump pretty high.

93-87 Pacers with under 5 minutes to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie fouled on a 3 by Miles, but no call. No way does a Reggie 3 go that short without a foul or a block. That should've been ours.

Miles dunks it.

93-89 Pacers with 3:56 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax with a nice rejection on Frahm, but is called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax with a strange hook shot that went in. Miles fouled and hits.

97-94 Pacers with 2:33 left and Miles given one FT


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

SAR hits a 3. NO!

Tied at 97 with under 2 minutes to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits an awesome 3 as the shot clock nearly expires.

100-97 Indy with 1:21 remaining

Go Freddie!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster gets a rebound off a Reggie miss and is fouled. What's up with Jax, Reggie, and Freddie taking horrible shots tonight? They don't all go in. As I say this, Jax hits again.

Go Jackson!

102-97 Pacers with 59.5 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

A stop here would be very important. Freddie steals it!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

104-97 Pacers with 42.8 remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Blazers miss and Reggie is fouled.

106-97 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

106-97 Pacers is the final score. Oh come on, you can't give Reggie's passing shot over Ewing play of the game over Freddie's dunk. Freddie gets player of the game with 23 points and 8 assists on 8-12 shooting.

Pacers Fan- 28
Bird Fan- 23
Turkish- 23
PacersguyUSA- 37, but DQ'd

Winners- Bird Fan and Turkish Delight


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

What a great game tonight. I don't know how many times I can say it, but I absolutely love Fred Jones. I wish he could start next year. And I am so happy to see Dale in the Pacers pinstripes again tonight, that offensive rebound he had at the end was huge. He's a warrior, and I'm just psyched to have him out there again. What a guy.


Congrats to Reggie for passing Ewing...perhaps one final victory over the Knicks for mr. Miller.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Great win.
We really needed this to get on the right track.
Fred, Reggie and Jackson all had over 20 points, which is nice to see.
Hopefully we can keep this up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Great win.
> We really needed this to get on the right track.
> Fred, Reggie and Jackson all had over 20 points, which is nice to see.
> Hopefully we can keep this up.


That was very key to our victory. We're going to need to have at least two people scoring 20 a night while JO is out so we can win.


----------

